# SMTP schmiert ab...



## xwsnet (21. März 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe seit ein paar Tagen das Problem, dass mein SMPT (Postfix) immer abschmiert. Ich bekomme immerzu Warnmails, dass der Server unter port 25 nicht erreichbar ist. Aber ich weiß echt nicht, woran das liegt. Hat jemand schon ein ähnliches Problem und kann mir vielleicht helfen?


----------



## Till (22. März 2008)

Steht irgend etwas im mail Log, zum Zeitpunkt wo er unerreichbar wird?


----------



## xwsnet (22. März 2008)

Stimmt, das hätte ich vielleicht dazuschreiben können. In den Maillogs habe ich jedenfalls nichts gefunden. Leider, denn dann könnte ich damit ja herausfinden, woran das Problem liegt..


----------



## Till (23. März 2008)

Ist nur postfix instabil oder andere Dienste auch? Wenn es auch andere Dienste betrifft, könnte es was an der Hardware sein, z.B. ein instabiler RAM Stein. Ich würde Dir dann mal raten, Dein System mit memcheck zu testen.


----------



## xwsnet (23. März 2008)

Es betrifft ausschließlich Postfix. Einen Hardwaredefekt kann ich bereits ausschließen, da die gesamte Hardware im Rechenzentrum bereits durchgecheckt wurde. 

Es muss an irgendetwas anderem liegen... Ich werd mal weitersuchen. Vielleicht finde ich in den Logs doch noch etwas. 
In ISPConfig habe ich eingestellt, das Postfix immer wieder neu gestartet werden soll, wenn der abschmiert. Und ich bekomme dann immer un relativ unregelmäßigen Abständen eine Meldung, dass der nicht erreichbar ist. Er stürzt also nicht immer alle X Sekunden/Minuten ab...


----------



## Till (24. März 2008)

Du kannst ja mal direkt im Syslog nach dem Fehler suchen, vielleicht gbt der Kernel zu dem Zeitpunk ja irgend eine Meldung aus.


----------



## lindesbs (24. März 2008)

Sind evt. noch irgendwelche Zombies vorhanden ?

Mach mal dann ein "ps aux | grep postfix"

Evt. sind "nur" irgendwelche Partitionen voll oder er kann irgendwas nicht speichern. Hatte ich auch mal, da war die LOG Partition voll.


----------



## xwsnet (29. März 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe mich mal mit den Ligfiles beschäftigt. Dabei habe ich in einer Mail von Logwatch folgendes gefunden:


Unrecognized warning:
     /etc/postfix/virtusertable.db: duplicate entry: "mail@domain.tld" : 11 Time(s)
     /etc/postfix/virtusertable.db: duplicate entry: "sascha" : 11 Time(s)
     /etc/postfix/virtusertable.db: duplicate entry: "tobi" : 11 Time(s)
     /etc/postfix/virtusertable.db: duplicate entry: "mail2@domain2.tld" : 11 Time(s)
     bounce_queue_lifetime is larger than maximal_queue_lifetime - adjusting bounce_queue_lifetime : 5 Time(s)
     network_biopair_interop: error reading 5 bytes from the network: Connection reset by peer : 5 Time(s)
     qmgr_message_recipient_limit is smaller than qmgr_message_active_limit - adjusting qmgr_message_recipient_limit : 5 Time(s)
     service "smtp" (25) has reached its process limit "10": new clients may experience noticeable delays : 111 Time(s)
     to avoid this condition, increase the process count in master.cf or reduce the service time per client : 111 Time(s)



Kann das Problem vielleicht damit zu tun haben, dass der smtp sein Prozesslimit erreicht hat? Das Prozesslimit habe ich jetzt einmal erhöht und gucke wie sich das weiter entwickelt.

@lindesbs: Die Partitonen sind nicht voll... Und aus "ps aux | grep postfix" habe ich nicht viel erkennen können.

Danke für eure Hilfe...


----------



## Till (30. März 2008)

Postfix sollte eigentlich nicht stehenbleiben, wenn das Prozesslimit zu klein ist. Ein Versuch ist es aber sicherlich wert, es zu erhöhen.


----------



## xwsnet (30. März 2008)

Ich hab es gestern schon verändert und seit dem ist der SMTP nicht mehr abgeschmiert. Also scheint es zu klappen. 
Der Server hält das auch noch locker aus. 

Schönen Abend noch


----------



## MagicMan (19. Apr. 2008)

hi , habe das selebe problem ..
leider sagst du nicht was du verändert hast ???

Vielleicht weiss es ja jemand andereres was zu ändern ist das der SMTPd nicht abbraucht ...

ich habe ein kleines skript geschrieben welches prüft ob der port 25 verfügbar ist,
wenn ja ... alles ok, sonst starte ich postfix neu ... villeicht hilfts ja jemandem



> <?
> $host_to_check="localhost";
> $port_to_check="25";
> $exec_on_error="/etc/init.d/postfix restart";
> ...


das ganze strate ich mit dem cron jede minute ....


> *  *  * * * /root/ispconfig/php/php /root/check_port.php &> /dev/null


----------



## xwsnet (19. Apr. 2008)

Hallo,
du kannst das auch im ISPConfig einstellen...

Ich habe in der Postfix-Configuration die Anzahl der maximalen Prozesse für den SMTP erhöht. Denn bei mir ist er abgestürtzt, da ein User regelmäßig Newsletter an ein paar 1000 Adressen vershcickt hat.

mfg


----------



## MagicMan (19. Apr. 2008)

Hi xwsnet, danke für die Prompte antwort ... aber leider sehe ich im
ISPConfig (und in der doku von ispconfig) keine möglichkeit mehr
am Mailserver zu verändern als :

*MTA Typ: *SendmailPostfix* Virtuser Datei: **Sendmail CW: **Mail Log: **Log speichern: **Maildir: **Antivirus-Admin: **Spamfilter: *



also ich denke da müsste man an der /etc/postfix/master.cf die werte verändern ... habe mir gerade die manpages zur verdamten master.cf gelesen ... (man tippe : _man 5 master_)





> Process limit (default: $default_process_limit)
> The maximum number of processes that may execute this service simultaneously. Specify 0 for no process count limit.
> NOTE: Some Postfix services must be configured as a single-process service (for example, qmgr(8)) and some services must
> be configured with no process limit (for example, cleanup(8)). These limits must not be changed.


 
ich habe bei mir nun folgende zeile 


> # ==========================================================================
> # service type private unpriv chroot wakeup maxproc command + args
> # (yes) (yes) (yes) (never) (100)
> # ==========================================================================
> smtp inet n - - - - smtpd


geändert auf :



> # ==========================================================================
> # service type private unpriv chroot wakeup maxproc command + args
> # (yes) (yes) (yes) (never) (100)
> # ==========================================================================
> smtp inet n - - - *1000* smtpd


danach den befehl :    *postfix reload*
ausführen .. damit postfix die config neu lädt ...


mal schauen obs was hilft ...


----------



## s.rose (24. Apr. 2008)

*ISPConfig - Cron-Job???*

auch bei mir schmiert der der smtp-Server täglich ab. Und zwar immer um ca. 0:00 - genau Zeit kann ich nicht sagen, da das Monitoring nur alle 30 Minuten prüft. Da aber, laut Doku, um 23:59 der ISPConfig cron job läuft, der alle altem Mails aufräumt, drängt sich der Verdacht auf, dass es damit etwas zu tun hat:


```
59 23 * * * /root/ispconfig/php/php /root/ispconfig/scripts/shell/mail_logs.php &> /dev/null
59 23 * * * /root/ispconfig/php/php /root/ispconfig/scripts/shell/cleanup.php &> /dev/null
```
Ich habe noch nicht in den Code 'reingeschaut, aber es fällt doch auf, dass Cronjob und Ausfall immer um die gleiche Zeit auftreten???


----------



## s.rose (24. Apr. 2008)

*Wohl doch nicht*

Also das scheint es wohl doch nicht zu sein. Führe ich die Cron-Jobs von Hand aus, bleibt der smtp Daemon am Leben.

Sorry, war wohl ein Schuss ins Blaue.


----------

